# Texas Ranger help ?



## Derek-on-the-go (Dec 3, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has knowledge of this bike. It is a skiptooth with dog-leg crank, cool jewel chainguard & flared-out rear wheel mount.The forks are flatblade & has a reverse gooseneck. 
Thanks for any help/info.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 3, 2010)

The bike is a compatriot of the more common J.C. Higgins, it was made by Murray-Ohio and badged as a Texas Ranger for sale though that distributor. The rear facing rear dropouts are the earliest postwar version used on this frame, the next versions do not have the holes or tang for a dropstand and later yet the switch was made to forward facing axel slots.

It is also not the first version of the postwar Murray frame as they have a different and unique sleeved seat cluster.

Based on the dropouts and the seat cluster I would say the bike is from about 1946-47. If you don’t mind posting or PM’ing the serial number I will add it to my reference file to help date frames for others.

Someone else may have more info on the Texas Ranger brand badging. I would guess the chain guard is an aftermarket add-on for the bike as it is not a standard Murray item.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 3, 2010)

"I would guess the chain guard is an aftermarket add-on for the bike as it is not a standard Murray item."

I believe these were made by McCauley, the chrome ones were sold aftermarket. Painted versions were supplied to Monark for some of their junior models like Rockets. I've also seen several 60s TX Rangers built by AMF.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 3, 2010)

i wonder if walker would ride this


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 5, 2010)

militarymonark said:


> i wonder if walker would ride this




He'd just point at it, and it'd ride itself!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 5, 2010)

Chuck Norris once broke the land speed record on a bicycle that was missing its chain and the back tire.


----------



## sam (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a 60s version(sting ray style) that says Lone Horn on the chain Guard---In BURNT ORANGE no less!


----------

